# My slow "build" - 2012 Eco



## Cruze09 (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought my 2012 Cruze Eco. Not much done to it, just a few little things. 

First I did the 6k HIDs and Stubby antenna.

Stock antenna.



























Today I painted my bowties. Used color matched paint on them, and cleared them. De-badged the trunk lid and tinted the bumper lights.




























Also painted my window trim. 










Not alot done but looks alot better to me. Hopefully more too come!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Other than the stubby antenna it looks great. I still think both the stubby or short whip antenna make the car look like a RC toy.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and best Wishes !

Oklahoma Oklahoma all of the girls are crying because we are dying Oklahoma , ------ yah man nice initial Mods
Your money your choice .


----------



## Cruze09 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks for the positive comments. Wanted to do something without using a lot of money. 

And I had the opposite thought about the antennas, the stock one makes me feel like I have a bull whip antenna haha


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

How was the antenna's reception over the stock one and what did it cost? The VG group buy is taking too long.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Very nice, is your car Black or Grey?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like what you've done so far keep it up man!


----------



## Cruze09 (Jul 14, 2013)

Didn't lose any signal, couldn't tell a difference in switch. It was $25 off Amazone.com.

My cars Carbon Flash Metallic.


----------

